# Blake's WoW thread.



## Blake Bowden (Nov 19, 2010)

Where's my own WoW thread Mr. fancy pants? I feel all alone.


----------



## JTM (Nov 19, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 20, 2010)

Go me! I need to give Jachin some love...
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Zangarmarsh&cn=Jachin


----------



## Casey (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL my armory profile was still active thanks to a handy scroll of resurrection my buddies sent me.
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=ghostlands&cn=beechnut


----------



## Casey (Nov 30, 2010)

Blake, this was about 3yrs ago.  My daughter was still really small.  But I figured you'd get a chuckle.  Yes that does say Future HIGH WARLORD


----------



## JTM (Nov 30, 2010)

impressive.


----------



## Casey (Dec 1, 2010)

Lok'tar O Gar.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2010)

HAHA! Good stuff


----------



## mark! (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sorry...how is it that there is a WoW thread...and not a Black Ops or Modern Warfare 2 thread?


----------



## JTM (Dec 5, 2010)

start one.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow>life


----------



## JTM (Dec 5, 2010)

Blake Bowden said:


> Wow>life


 
get out.


----------



## mark! (Dec 5, 2010)

JTM said:


> start one.



I blame you for this.


----------



## QPZIL (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm getting back into WoW since Cata came out today. I'm on the Tichondrius server in case anyone wants to start a new character. Add ianblakewarcraft AT gmail DOT com to your RealID friends!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 18, 2010)

Sweet! Yeah, I've been playing the heck out of it! My Paladin (Jachin) has more mounts, rep, pets than any other toon I've seen....lotsa hard work! I've been leveling up my DK with the intention of going dps for the expansion. I've been healing for years but now I would like to go DPS.

Here's my DK (Work in progress):

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/zangarmarsh/craptastik/advanced


----------



## Casey (Jan 2, 2011)

I caved.  Installing updates for cata now


----------



## JTM (Jan 2, 2011)

oh you chump.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 2, 2011)

Casey said:
			
		

> I caved.  Installing updates for cata now



Woohoo!


----------



## Casey (Jan 7, 2011)

Caseyholder at Gmail dot com for real friends ID


----------



## JTM (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm considering it.  is it pretty good?  if i get it, ya'll got space in your guild for a nubcake 80 warlock?


----------



## Casey (Jan 9, 2011)

It's fun.  It's extremely tough to get used to everything that is totally different.  I haven't played in almost a year and half so..... everything is totally different for me.


----------



## Erock (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol....dont feel bad. Its totally different for those of us playing right when it came out.


----------



## mark! (Jan 10, 2011)

JTM said:


> i'm considering it. is it pretty good? if i get it, ya'll got space in your guild for a nubcake 80 warlock?



I'm not laughing at this...in fact...I'm crying.


----------



## JTM (Jan 10, 2011)

mark! said:


> I'm not laughing at this...in fact...I'm crying.


 i know.  it's so true.  it was a moment of weakness.  i have resisted it so far.


----------



## Casey (Jan 10, 2011)

I started playing back when the lvl cap was 55 =)


----------



## JTM (Jan 10, 2011)

i got it a few days before it came out.  took me around a year to get to 60.  stopped playing, got the xpack to 80, stopped playing again.  i do have a magic carpet.


----------



## Casey (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't remember if I posted my rf id caseyholder at gmail dot com


----------



## Martin O (Feb 11, 2011)

I did download Cata and started to lvl my 80 hunter (horde of course) and I just lost interest at about lvl 82. I used to be in a raiding guild and it's just not the same for me.


----------



## Casey (Feb 19, 2011)

im having a blast being a casual this time around


----------



## timd24 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just put my subscription on hold last week and now today I stumble on this thread! I agree with some...once I hit 85 it became boring. I'm not into pvp at all so I am waiting until the next expansion. Meanwhile I just started playing Rift, which is very similar to wow but I think has better graphics


----------

